# Going backwards??



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been feeding raw for 7 weeks now and its been great! But I just recently like 1 1/2 weeks ago got some meat scraps from a butcher mostly if not all beef which I've been adding different meat too but primarily feeding the beef scraps. Well it seems like we are going backwards Kira is itching as bad as she was before we started the raw which is the most of the reason I made the switch. I might add also that I got her yearly vaccinations a week ago today. Has anyone that has done the food elimination test seen results within a week and a half?? I'm wondering if its the beef she's allergic to cause she's been doing so much better for the last 6 weeks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Might be the beef. Might be the vaccines. Best thing to do is take the beef back out of the diet for 4-6 weeks. See if she improves. If she does, then add beef back into the diet. If she gets itchy again, it's likely the beef. If she doesn't, it was most likely the vaccines. 
Note that it is Spring time and she could also have environmental allergies as well. 

If you suspect food intolerants, I strongly recommend testing with your vet or http://www.nutriscan.org It will save time, money and anguish for both you and your dog. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

I just sent her blood off to Dr Dodds for thyroid testing cause she had many symptoms of that. My next $ spent will be on the nutriscan by Dr Dodds if this continues!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm switching her back to mostly chicken which is what I had hwr on mostly the chicken quarters just thought I would try the cheaper butcher price if that's it I'll take her off beef just didn't know our I would see results of the beef within a 1 1/2 weeks??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I did Dr. Dodd's NutriScan test on or girl. She came back sensitive to sooo many things. She is raw fed as well. I can only base on my experience. 
Before testing I suspected chicken and pork were issues. One pork meal in the morning and by that night she had a full body rash and was itching non-stop. So, depending on how sensitive they are reaction onset can be very quick.

Ziva has been on her new diet with all allergens removed for 3 weeks. The improvement is amazing. She rarely itches. Shedding has decreased tremendously. She also eats better. Her coat is filling out and is soft and shiny. 

Thyroid issues are a good place to look. Hope those results come back normal.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'd be suspect of the vaccinations as well.


SuperG


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

SuperG I am suspect of the vaccinations which is y I made sure to mention that she got them a week ago I'm suspect of Everything at this point. We've come so far only to be set back very frustrating! Her ears have gotten a lot worse too shes gotten a lot better too not having her ears infected but that's gotten worse too! :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

I should mention toi this isn't the first time she's been on beef I've fed her a couple times hamburger with some other species of bone and no affects which makes me think even more that its the vaccinations.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My dog used to scratch and itch at the beginning of this past winter. I took some advice of a poster and supplemented with vitamin E. Most of what I read suggested 800 IUs a day for larger breeds but I went with 400 IUs. Since the air is so dry in MN during the winters I also raised the humidity level in the house as well. The scratching and itching pretty much disappeared.

If you research vitamin E benefits for dogs you might decide to give this a try as well, if you deem proper.

Since I don't always practice what I preach.....I have no idea if the vitamin E or the elevated humidity was responsible for curing the scratching/itching problem. More than one variable, either adding or subtracting makes it more difficult to pinpoint the cause/cure.

SuperG


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Our dog has many allergies. Finally went to see a specialist for them and I did a lot of research myself. Here's a very quick overview of the main things I learned.

1. the Nutriscan test has very poor reviews in the scientific literature, so much so we didn't bother doing it even though insurance would pay for 80% of it
2. blood tests have improved quite a bit from the old RAST and ELISA tests, we did a liquid gold test on our dog
3. intradermal testing is the current gold standard however it is not great for food allergies
4. most common food allergens are beef, dairy, lamb, wheat, corn, rice, chicken, and eggs

Our dog is allergic to beef from our experiences and is allergic to sheep epithelium (intradermal test). This means he is probably allergic to all ruminants. He's also allergic to feathers which means he's probably allergic to all birds (we suspect he's allergic to chicken based on experience and we've had two bad reactions to duck).

Cut out the beef and understand that it can actually take 3 months for a body to calm down after an allergic reaction to food.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Sembry,

So sorry to hear that Kira is having set backs. 

I am Highly suspect of the Vaccinations. 

Especially since you have fed beef before with no suspect reactions.


----------

